# [Solved] Help with Hijack This log



## paulo88 (Jun 7, 2004)

I would be very great full if you could take a quick look at this for me. I've found over the last few weeks that my connection speeds have decreased slowly. Someone said it could be due to spyware and search bars. Ive removed a few but I just want to be sure that theres nothing else.

Regards

Paul

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 00:23:17, on 08/06/2004
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe
C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\btdownloadgui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
H:\Downloads\APPS\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ign.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\System32\Userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: 12.129.205.209 search.netscape.com12.129.205.209 sitefinder.verisign.com
O1 - Hosts: 12.129.205.209 search.netscape.com12.129.205.209 sitefinder.verisign.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {FF7FD490-34E7-4FA1-927A-F5799E6AAD7B} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {78960E0E-0B0C-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (AV Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/antivirus/PCPAV.CAB
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?38046.652337963
O16 - DPF: {AE9DCB17-F804-11D2-A44A-0020182C1446} (IntraLaunch.MainControl) - file://F:\SuperCD\IntraLaunch.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5192746-22D6-41BD-9D2D-1E75D14FBD3C} - http://216.65.38.226/crack.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi paulo88 

Welcome to TSG! 

I have split your post off into your own thread. In the future if you have a Question/Problem please start a "New Thread". It get's too confusing trying to address two different people's problem in the same thread and you may get overlooked.

Please continue in this thread.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\System32\Userinit.exe

O1 - Hosts: 12.129.205.209 search.netscape.com12.129.205.209 sitefinder.verisign.com

O1 - Hosts: 12.129.205.209 search.netscape.com12.129.205.209 sitefinder.verisign.com

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {FF7FD490-34E7-4FA1-927A-F5799E6AAD7B} - (no file)

O16 - DPF: {F5192746-22D6-41BD-9D2D-1E75D14FBD3C} - http://216.65.38.226/crack.CAB*

Restart your computer.


----------



## paulo88 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks very much. My first post and a very swift response. Excellent. I'll be back !  :up:


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're Welcome! 

Is everything OK now?


----------



## paulo88 (Jun 7, 2004)

yes thankyou !
My internet explorer opens up much quicker now. And pages seem to appear more quickly.

Again thanks for swift response.

Paul :up:


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Glad we were able to help! 

I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

